# Groupe Contacts Entourage > Mail 2



## silverkingz design (3 Février 2006)

j'essaie d'exporter mes groupes de contacts de entourage pour les importer dans mail mais je m'arrache la moumoute.

me grondez pas, j'ai cherché la reponse et po trouvé !

merki.


----------



## MacMadam (3 Février 2006)

Je suppose que tu avais consulté le menu Aide de Mail  Dans le doute  :

_*Importation d'adresses à partir d'une autre application de messagerie :*

Mail utilise l'application Carnet d'adresses pour stocker vos adresses électroniques. Vous pouvez utiliser les adresses utilisées dans d'autres applications de messagerie en les important dans Carnet d'adresses. Vous pouvez importer les fichiers vCards, LDIF, et les fichiers texte à séparation par tabulation ou par virgule (CSV).

Pour importer des informations de contact provenant d'une autre application dans le Carnet d'adresses, vous devez enregistrer ou exporter un fichier à l'un de ces formats. Vous pouvez exporter les adresses au format LDIF depuis Netscape, et au format vCard depuis Palm Desktop, Entourage, Outlook et d'autres logiciels clients de courrier électronique. Enfin, la plupart des bases de données vous permettent d'exporter des fichiers texte avec séparation des champs par tabulation ou par virgule (CSV).

Consultez la documentation ou l'aide de l'autre application pour savoir comment exporter des adresses. Si l'autre programme gère cette fonction, créez une vCard ou un fichier LDIF contenant toutes les adresses que vous voulez transférer.
Une vCard, ou "carte virtuelle" est un moyen de stocker les adresses utilisées par les applications de courrier électronique.

Le format LDIF (LDAP Data Interchange Format) est utilisé pour importer les informations de répertoire entre des serveurs de répertoire LDAP. Le protocole LDAP (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol) est un protocole Internet que les programmes de messagerie électronique utilisent pour rechercher sur un serveur des informations sur les contacts.

Ouvrez Carnet d'adresses, puis choisissez Fichier > Importer. Choisissez vCard et sélectionnez les vCards que vous souhaitez importer, ou choisissez LDIF et sélectionnez un fichier LDIF à importer.
Pour obtenir de l'aide concernant le Carnet d'adresses, ouvrez l'application Carnet d'adresses et choisissez Aide > Aide Carnet d'adresses.

Après avoir importé vos adresses, vous pouvez créer des groupes dans Carnet d'adresses afin d'envoyer des messages à plusieurs personnes à la fois. Par exemple, vous pouvez créer un groupe intitulé "humour" rassemblant les adresses des personnes avec lesquelles vous échangez des blagues. Pour plus d'informations sur la création d'un groupe, reportez-vous à l'Aide Carnet d'adresses.

Si le menu Script est disponible dans votre barre des menus, choisissez Script > Mail Scripts > Import Addresses pour exécuter un script qui pourra vous aider à importer des adresses provenant de Entourage, Outlook Express, Palm Desktop, Eudora, Claris Emailer ou Netscape. Pour que le menu Script soit visible, ouvrez l'Utilitaire AppleScript et activez "Afficher le menu des scripts dans la barre de menus".​_


----------



## silverkingz design (3 Février 2006)

bah oui mais je n'arrive pas à exporter un groupe...c'est là le problème.

:rose:

quand je vais dans contact, tout est grisé, impossible d'acceder à "transferer en tant que vcard ou aute chose...
on ne peut pas exporter un groupe en fait...


----------



## silverkingz design (3 Février 2006)

au secours les amis, dites-moi pas que c'est pas vrai, dites-moi que c'est pas possible!


----------



## silverkingz design (4 Février 2006)




----------



## MacMadam (4 Février 2006)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> au secours les amis, dites-moi pas que c'est pas vrai, dites-moi que c'est pas possible!


Apparemment, quelqu'un a réussi (voir le tout dernier post, dans ce forum *ici*), grâce à un script de Mail qui importe les fiches Entourage et recrée les groupes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2006)

As-tu essayé de glisser-déposer tes contacts d'Entourage sur le bureau. Moi qui utilise Entourage sous OS 9, je l'ai fait pour faire des copies de sauvegarde et ça marche. J'obtiens des fichiers avec l'extension .vcf. Donc ça marche peut-être aussi sous OS X. Et après il ne reste plus qu'à importer dans Mail.


----------



## silverkingz design (4 Février 2006)

oui j'ai glissé, réimporté etc..
pour les groupes, rien n'y fait.
je vais regarder le post odnt vous me parlez...
merci


----------



## silverkingz design (4 Février 2006)

après test, cela ne marche pas.
effectivement il y a un  script mail d'import dans le dossier mail, situé dans bibliothèque.
Peut etre que je ne l'utilise pas comme il faudrait: j'ouvre le script et y glisse un groupe, et bizarrement il importe deux groupes sur les 6 que j'ai (alors que j'en glissais un seul) et ce, en oubliant la moitié des contacts...

decidement je vais devoir tout retaper !

dommage, ca aurait été interessant pour apple de faciliter le switch...

bref...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Février 2006)

Attends : j'ai dit une connerie. Ce n'est pas dans Mail qu'il faut réimporter les contacts mais dans Carnet d'adresses.


----------

